# Cumberland, RI - Any Used MM2 7185 Toyota Push Plates Out there ??



## Rearden (Aug 28, 2020)

Just looking to see if anyone may have some Toyota MM2 Push plates hanging around that they might want to get rid of. Thanks everyone.


----------

